# Fisher polycaster spreader



## capecodkenny (Dec 22, 2009)

My polycaster spreader seizes up every year after sitting over the summer. I've tried everything to keep it free but drive chain and conveyor chain get stuck. Every fall it cost me at plow shop to free it. I only spread Salt for last 8 years. Any ideas that will work for next year?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Clean it good, get familiar with it. Take the chains off and store them in a bucket of oil. Grease all bearings good and give them a run around to spread it around good. DielecGrease or fluid film all electrical connections.Store it inside if possible.
Treat it like a first date, make it like you...


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Or just hook up a battery box to it once a month a run it for a few minutes and spray some lube on it 
I like disel amd old oil


----------



## capecodkenny (Dec 22, 2009)

I always end up replacing the motor chain. But I will try throwing in a bucket of oil. But what about conveyor chain. Last summer I did run once a month. But starter went it Sat 6-8 weeks till I put a starter in by then it was too late. Today I emptied it washed it out. It was last used 3 weeks ago and wouldn't move. I guess Battery Box might HELP and just Run it weekly. Hit it with the diesel fuel and oil. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If you use a battery box make sure you unhook the control module and only run to the motor pos and neg.
A battery box will fry the control module.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Since your location is Cape Cod, the summer salty air may be causing alot if your problem. Maybe try covering it loosely with a tarp too.


----------



## capecodkenny (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Mr Markus I didn't know that. That would have been costly. Not that much salt in the air 009 thanks boys


----------



## capecodkenny (Dec 22, 2009)

So I guess I spray with old oil mixed with diesel fuel. Grease bearings, disconnect module, get a plug to plug on to cable and hook to a Battery Box and Run it weekly. Which means I'll have to leave drive chain on. YOU guys agree ?


----------



## tynsmyth1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Cape, after each snow event my son and I take our sanders to an outdoor car wash and wash them and the trucks sout thoroughly.These facilities are great regardless of the outside temp. Then we grease all the bearing and spray brake fluid on th drive and conveyor chains. We repeat the process at the end of the season but add the step of using bearing grease and a brush on the drag chain while it is running. A tarp cover and we are good to go next fall.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

We run it monthly and never and issues 
After a good end of season wash 
Grease and spray down


----------



## capecodkenny (Dec 22, 2009)

tynsmyth1 said:


> Cape, after each snow event my son and I take our sanders to an outdoor car wash and wash them and the trucks sout thoroughly.These facilities are great regardless of the outside temp. Then we grease all the bearing and spray brake fluid on th drive and conveyor chains. We repeat the process at the end of the season but add the step of using bearing grease and a brush on the drag chain while it is running. A tarp cover and we are good to go next fall.


Thanks for the info


----------



## capecodkenny (Dec 22, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> We run it monthly and never and issues
> After a good end of season wash
> Grease and spray down


Roger that. Thanks


----------

